# Swivel seat for cooler...



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.rockler.com/lazy-susan-heavy-duty-swivel


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

They probably have corrosion resistant one at someplace like west Marine.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

My buddy did it with a Tempress low back on t h e quick release and it was pretty nice


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I did it to the cooler on my skimmer Skiff. I cut all-thread that fit the bolt holes in the bottom of the seat and then epoxied them into place then screwed the swivel mount to the top of the cooler and then put some nuts into the epoxied in all-thread to secure the seat to the swivel. You can also assemble the whole thing and then through bolt it to the cooler lid but I didn't wanna put holes all the way through my cooler.


----------



## fyshy (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks. I believe I will give it a try.


----------

